# Ancient bog oak set



## TRfromMT (Apr 14, 2017)

These all came from a block of wood that a gentleman inherited from a deceased aunt 30 years ago. He's had the block of wood that came from the family farm in England and never knew what to do with it. He commissioned me to make the knife handles and pistol grips. The 1911 grips are going on an Ithaca his father bought after WW II (for $17 !). This material has a nice Brown color and goes really well with the patina on the knives. The block was really badly cracked so there was a lot of waste, but I managed to salvage just enough. I'll try for better pictures this weekend. This was just after assembling everything at my kitchen table...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 14, 2017)

Nicely done Tony!


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2017)

Sweet set Tony!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nicely done!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks good!! Definitely need some close up shots....


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2017)

Perfect! What a great save! Very well done! Chuck


----------

